# Screw Jack vs Hydraulic Jack



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

We have some railroad jacks for when we used to move houses, but i wanted to get some new jacks to level beams, etc. I am familiar with the old hydraulic lifts, pump action type. My problem is that i have seen a lot of screw jacks recently. What do you guys prefer?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a dozen of the old rail road screw jacks. They have never let me down.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

For leveling beams, I would stick with the screw jacks. You don't have to worry about losing hydraulic pressure due to a busted seal, which could ruin your day pretty quickly. You never want to keep a load supported by a hydraulic jack.


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

I would never use a hydraulic jack in a situation that called for a screw jack and vice-versa.

Anybody without this knowledge should not be involved with this type of work


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

Jeff you are to new to the site to start getting into a peeing contest. It was a question. Im not planning on leaving the joists held up over night. Just a question, not a how to course.


----------



## Erikfsn (Dec 6, 2009)

The hydraulic jacks will give a lot more ooomph on the way up than the screw jacks, but are a little trickier to bring back down in a controlled manner.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

XanadooLTD said:


> Jeff you are to new to the site to start getting into a peeing contest. It was a question. Im not planning on leaving the joists held up over night. Just a question, not a how to course.


With all due respect to your seniority, I'll take Jeff's side on this one. In your OP, you made no mention at all of how you intend to use the jacks, and that is certainly a primary consideration when deciding which type to go with.

Rough day today? :thumbsup:


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

Hahaha ya i guess. Im better today. Sorry for the response. My bad. i was just on here looking at home owner questions and reading the responses and thought this was just another attack that was not needed. My bad.:shutup:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have 2 railroad jacks, one steel and one aluminum but do to their size they are hard to use for such purposes. I also use several screw jacks and a large assortment of bottle jacks. I find the screw jacks are the slowest, safest and the easiest to control when dealing with large loads that need finesse. The bottle jacks work well for picking the most weight in a quick manner but as said letting back down is a PITA.


----------



## Kingfisher (Mar 18, 2007)

I always use hydraulic jacks but always block the load off as we are lifting. When we get to the right hieght block it off and NEVER leave a load on the jacks unblocked. They left so much easier but they do need to be watched. I also have 4" squares of 1/2" plate with 1/2" sections on pipe that fit over the tops to keep from dimpling the wood I'm lifting :thumbsup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

both work but in one instance we were using a scew jack the 2ply 2x4 we were using as a post was pulling itself apart as the pressre came onto it lifting the beam by 3/4" so we could fit a steel plate shim under it as the dimension we were given by the supplier was incorrect so our 4 ply 2x6 was too short. we used the hydrualic jack on the other side and workd much better


----------

